# Guinea Pig Snacks



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2010)

The way he eats cracks me up...

YouTube - guinea pig eating cucumber peel


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2010)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 1, 2010)

How adorable!!!  We had a guinea pig once and they are so darling.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2010)

I think he should be the official PsychLinks mascot.  Now we just need a corresponding football team and a sports-themed restaurant.


----------



## Banned (Jul 1, 2010)

Love it!!

What shall we name him, Daniel?  All good mascots have a name .


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2010)

He looks more like a David to me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2010)

His name is Ralph.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2010)

His full name, though, is David Ralph Ellis III.


----------

